# this looks VERRRRY suspicious??



## carrock (21 Nov 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110460137382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MacB (21 Nov 2009)

hmmm, V type brakes, certainly seems fishy


----------



## carrock (21 Nov 2009)

*suspicious*

no frame size, no make/model, no wheel size, no gear spec, no reason for selling, no knowledge of bikes whatsoever apparent

Anyone who bids on this is an idiot, or just as guilty as the seller seemingly is.


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Nov 2009)

Is it a Scott Addict R1?


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2009)

They have only sold one item, and that was back in 07 so we can't see what it was. Every other bit of feedback is them being the buyer. certainly fishy.


----------



## carrock (21 Nov 2009)

I'm _assuming_ it's a scott addict R1- but why didnt the seller advertise it as such??

Always something wrong when you get someone who knows nothing about bikes advertising something that costs over £5000 that only an enthusiast would buy....he's not even listed the frame size for god's sake


----------



## ceeque (21 Nov 2009)

something very wrong with this .....


----------



## jeltz (21 Nov 2009)

Its a HED R1


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Nov 2009)

I'll Give Northumberland police a ring on monday, see if they have had one reprted stolen.


----------



## ttcycle (21 Nov 2009)

jesus...some fool has bid for it - I don't understand how enthusiasts looking for a bike like this could bid - it's clearly stolen.


----------



## jeltz (21 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> jesus...some fool has bid for it - I don't understand how enthusiasts looking for a bike like this could bid - it's clearly stolen.



Saying it is clearly stolen is may be a bit harsh. 

Agreed, it doesn't look legit but in the description it says being sold after an accident, and it doesn't expressly state that its the seller that had the accident. It could be that the person selling isn't the person who would have been riding it.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> jesus...some fool has bid for it - I don't understand how enthusiasts looking for a bike like this could bid - it's clearly stolen.



These people have different user IDs and bid up their own auctions or get their mates to up the bid .


----------



## Crankarm (21 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Saying it is clearly stolen is may be a bit harsh.
> 
> Agreed, it doesn't look legit but in the description it says being sold after an accident, and it doesn't expressly state that its the seller that had the accident. It could be that the person selling isn't the person who would have been riding it.



You 'avin' a laff ??????!! 

Of course the provenance of the bike is dodgy .


----------



## jeltz (22 Nov 2009)

Crankarm said:


> You 'avin' a laff ??????!!
> 
> Of course the provenance of the bike is dodgy .



Nar just willing to assume innocence until proven guilty. That said I wouldn't bid on it!


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Nov 2009)

Jarrow Policing team informed, see if they do anything with it...


----------



## e-rider (23 Nov 2009)

I emailed the guy pretending to be interested in the bike; asked a few simple questions - no reply after 2 days.


----------



## e-rider (23 Nov 2009)

So, has anyone reported it to ebay? You can report stuff that you 'suspect' is stolen.


----------



## addictfreak (23 Nov 2009)

Ok, I always stop short of calling someone I dont know anything about a thief!

But I have to admit this looks a tad dodgy, I have messaged the seller and asked some questions. I have also asked to view the bike as he/she is only a couple of miles from me.

Lets see what happens


----------



## carrock (23 Nov 2009)

tundragumski said:


> I emailed the guy pretending to be interested in the bike; asked a few simple questions - no reply after 2 days.



I did the same- obviously, asking the frame size and basic spec is a bit difficult to answer............ well. if you've nicked the bike and now nowt about it, it is....


----------



## carrock (23 Nov 2009)

*stolen*

what worries me is, I've looking on e-bay for a few days for a bike for my wife, and I've seen quite a few obvioulsy stolen bikes.

How many more are on there, and shouldn't ebay be reinvesting some of our selling fees trying to put a stop to it??

Or amI being naive??


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2009)

Ebay are not interested in stopping the sale. Each sale earns them money. 

I reported my own Pashley for sale after viewing & got no response from ebay

Just bid & asked a few simple questions, so now sit and wait.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2009)

Asking this:

Dear waxadancer,

What do you count as local pick up. Feel that I'd have no problems either riding it back or getting it home. 

You say its being sold after an accident, what if any damage is there to the bike. Don't wish to end up with a bike that can't be ridden.


Got this:
Dear,

I could deliver it as long as you can pay the petrol costs. The accident did not involve the bike, I was playing football at the time. I bought this bike from the paper about 6 months ago looking to get into cycling but never really bothered. 

- waxadancer


----------



## addictfreak (24 Nov 2009)

classic33 said:


> Asking this:
> 
> Dear waxadancer,
> 
> ...




At least you got a reply! Im still waiting to see if I can go and view the bike, and for more details of the spec.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2009)

Reserve has been lowered. Maybe mine sounded more like I didn't care where it had come from.


----------



## addictfreak (25 Nov 2009)

Well a bit more info in the form of photos, looks like a good spec bike. Still no reply to my request to view. If I could confirm it is a genuine sale, I might have a punt at this


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Nov 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Well a bit more info in the form of photos, looks like a good spec bike. Still no reply to my request to view. If I could confirm it is a genuine sale, I might have a punt at this



If it turns out to be stolen, can't you get your money back through PAYPAL?


----------



## skrx (9 Dec 2009)

If you'd like to browse for other stolen bikes, at least half of what's on Gumtree seems to be stolen: Gumtree.

Find one that looks suspicious (e.g. picture from the manufacturer's website, "unwanted gift" etc) and stick the phone number into Google. Often it'll return all the other stolen bikes being sold:
Example 1
Example 2
(Click "cached" for these results, as often the bike's already sold and the advert removed.)


----------



## StuartG (9 Dec 2009)

Oh doesn't she have a lot of boyfriends/holidays?

An easy nick if the police could be bothered. A civilian googler could easily compile a hit list and trace them back to probable theft reports. A simple visit ought to find some provable thefts What's the problem?

Do the Met want volunteers to do the hit list? Perhaps not a bad idea if we thought action would result.


----------



## e-rider (11 Dec 2009)

....amazing how little is done by the police - this person could be tracked down very easily; still, even if caught they would only get 20 hours community service, which they'd never do anyway.


----------



## skrx (15 Dec 2009)

When my bike was stolen I did the same thing, and sent Covent Garden Safer Neighbourhoods Team saved Gumtree pages of my bike plus about 8 others being sold with the same phone number and crap excuses. They called back and said it was very clever that I'd found them, and that they'd be passing it on to their "intelligence team". I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Dec 2009)

spd-sl pedals. You don't use those unless you decide you want to (or if you can no longer get the shoes for spd-r's, but that's a different matter)


----------

